# Crystal Golden Shrimp



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

I got these guys about a week ago. They've already molted and they're constantly eating, so hopefully they'll breed soon too.
The pictures are kinda blurry cause there's some algae on the container.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohhh those are very nice Kev.. Good luck with them!


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Great looking shrimp! Feel free to PM me when you want to offload any offspring


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice, your pogo(Pogostemon helferi) looks really nice too.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Few Questions: \
1. are they in one of those isolation traps?
2. where did you get some, and how much are future offspring going to be sold for.
3. where can I get your Pogostemon helferi. 

Nice group.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice looking I love shrimp they are sooo cute.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Very nice. The last one looks very promising. So some in Canada finally nab some. It's been 1/2 year since I look at CRS anymore. I think the layman term is New Bee Shrimp for these guys.
I too am wondering how much they cost you.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Great photo's! They are pretty hearty little guys! I picked some up in Sept. Kev if you are interested in trading to mix bloodlines let me know when you have shrimplets.


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.



Sunstar said:


> Few Questions: \
> 1. are they in one of those isolation traps?
> 2. where did you get some, and how much are future offspring going to be sold for.
> 3. where can I get your Pogostemon helferi.


1. Yes, I'm keeping them in breeder boxes for now until my 20gal long is setup. 
2. I got them from a guy in the US for about $10ea. They usually sell for a little more, but these in particular are somewhat of a low grade for Golden bee shrimp. I don't sell shrimp for more than what I paid for them.
3. I got the pogostemon from jrs a while back.



Zebrapl3co said:


> Very nice. The last one looks very promising. So some in Canada finally nab some. It's been 1/2 year since I look at CRS anymore. I think the layman term is New Bee Shrimp for these guys.
> I too am wondering how much they cost you.


I think there are a few other people in Canada other than Kate and I that have them now, but yeah... We're pretty far behind (esp Ontario) in the aquarium hobby, as far as inverts and plants go.



Katalyst said:


> Great photo's! They are pretty hearty little guys! I picked some up in Sept. Kev if you are interested in trading to mix bloodlines let me know when you have shrimplets.


Thanks. Yeah, I'd be down for that. Hopefully we didn't get ours from the same person though.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Kevdawg said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> 1. Yes, I'm keeping them in breeder boxes for now until my 20gal long is setup.
> 2. I got them from a guy in the US for about $10ea. They usually sell for a little more, but these in particular are somewhat of a low grade for Golden bee shrimp. I don't sell shrimp for more than what I paid for them.
> ...


Definately not the same person, mine came from Vancouver. $10 each is a steal considering I've seen them go for $50 each and up. Those are some awesome shots, for the life of me I cannot get any decent shots of my shrimp.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

these I think are what I will be looking for then for my next shrimp type then.


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

Those are very nice looking. Might I ask what parameters you're keeping them at?


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

mr.sandman said:


> Those are very nice looking. Might I ask what parameters you're keeping them at?


Temp: 24C
pH: 6.8-6.9
KH: 6
GH: not sure, I don't think my GH tester is working correctly.


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks like my golden bees had a happy new year's eve lol. I just got my first pregnant golden bee yesterday. Sorry about the picture quality, I haven't cleaned the algae in that container in a while.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats hope you have lots of little ones


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

*hey*

those look awsome.. let me know when u got some ready. quick q... what is your take on dosing ei or even flourish in your shrimp tanks? I have had a few crs die in the past week, which can only be attributed to dosing csm+b...


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

*hey*

by the way.. the plants and snowballs are doing great.


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

jimmyjam said:


> by the way.. the plants and snowballs are doing great.


That's good to hear. As for dosing, I've dosed excel several times before with no casualties, but I've heard of others that have had shrimp die after dosing. I currently don't dose in my shrimp tanks anymore just to be safe, but I've never had any problems. I think its most likely as you said, that the combination was too much for them.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Those are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!great pics


----------

